# ****USRT: D.I.Y. 4cyl Ramhorn Manifold Kits****



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Being a fabricator myself, I know it can be a hassle sometimes to source parts from various places especially when what you're looking for is rather unique. In my case, I wanted a collector made with 1-1/4" sch10 pipe and all the pre-made collectors I've found use 1 7/8" pipe. It can be even more nerve racking when you don't have the means to make EVERYTHING! So what I'd like to bring to the table is a one-stop source for your turbo manifold needs.
This kit comes with:
Twelve 90* bends
Two 45* bends
1ft of straight
You pick the header flange type (20v, 16v, 8v).
You pick the Turbo flange type (t25,t3,t4,t4 divided, V-Band).
You pick the wastegate flange type (2 bolt, v-band, etc).
Finally, you pick the pipe size/material type (1-1/4" 304ss sch10 pipe and mild steel flanges shown here).
What this means to you is that for the same price range when gathering all these parts from other online distributors you can have a set custom tailored to your needs.
Kits are made to order (Lead time 2weeks). The collector is CAD designed, then precisely cut.
















When completed your manifold should look similar to this one (cept for different flanges/welding/orientation):








Manifold Kit Price: *$400* 
So if you have the skills to weld all this together then you save yourself a good $500+ dollars over just buying one pre-made flat out!
_Modified by [email protected] at 11:05 PM 2-16-2010_


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:55 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: ****USRT: D.I.Y. 4cyl Ramhorn Manifold Kits**** ([email protected])*

Can you do this for a vr


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: ****USRT: D.I.Y. 4cyl Ramhorn Manifold Kits**** (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_Can you do this for a vr









XBILLION!!!!!


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: ****USRT: D.I.Y. 4cyl Ramhorn Manifold Kits**** (Boost112)*

x 3


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: ****USRT: D.I.Y. 4cyl Ramhorn Manifold Kits**** (92g60gti)*

What other options are there? (i.e., v-band out, v-band wastegate, bottom mounted turbo, etc...)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *schwartzmagic* »_What other options are there? (i.e., v-band out, v-band wastegate, bottom mounted turbo, etc...)

i updated the original post. As far as bottom mount...just build it upside down. 
And for the guys with the VRs i need to build a VR first so i can determine what is needed. But with you guys i mostly see people buiding runners off the factory castings and that works well!


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i updated the original post. As far as bottom mount...just build it upside down. 
And for the guys with the VRs i need to build a VR first so i can determine what is needed. But with you guys i mostly see people buiding runners off the factory castings and that works well!


... if you can make one that was just like the eip style manifold or the ones that c2 make... you guys would have people buying these left and right... i am personally trying to find one that is a little better priced...c2 has theirs priced at, i believe $500, and its not worth it for two pipes and a t4 flange....at least not imo....
like this....look to the upper right hand side....









_Modified by Boost112 at 5:05 PM 2-17-2010_


_Modified by Boost112 at 5:05 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost112)*

i bought a c2 one last year and tried to mount it up. it wasnt anywhere close to fitting with a decent sized turbo on it. Even if you can find an old eip one they were designed for small on center turbos so you have to do a bit of modification to make it fit. 
anyways back on topic. this kit definitely is an awesome piece and im sure you guys wont have a problem selling quite a few of them


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1266558774836) ([email protected])*

c2's 24v manifold is a top mount style using the factory castings... I don't believe there is one that is currently mass produced for 12v's, which might be something to look into








This is a very cool product for four cylinders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR SEX at 9:33 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

i've considered making a VR set...if i can get a VR to build on then i will.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: ****USRT: D.I.Y. 4cyl Ramhorn Manifold Kits**** ([email protected])*

C2's Y-Manifold is a good simple solution to the turbo mounting, but it didn't exactly fit easily...
It didn't want to go onto the OE manifolds very easy, actually had to pry it apart a bit to get it to slide on and even then it was tough...
I really wish there was a Tubular top mount manifold available that makes the turbo sit in the same spot, that way C2's downpipes can be used since the turbo would be right there
Pics for reference of what it looks like and where the turbo sits:


----------



## ryscorewell (Dec 20, 2005)

very cool


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

BAM!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

so photos of one kit tacked up...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: ****USRT: D.I.Y. 4cyl Ramhorn Manifold Kits**** ([email protected])*

*adds to watched topics*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1270042286260)*


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1270042286260) ([email protected])*

if only it were for an aba


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: ****USRT: D.I.Y. 4cyl Ramhorn Manifold Kits**** ([email protected])*

this is awesome! build one for my VR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
edit: if i was closer I'd loan you mine










_Modified by dub_slug at 11:04 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1270831707252)*


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1270831707252) ([email protected])*

bump for a VR, I just need the flange's as this is going in a 88 90q audi


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

Had them make me a 6 cyl twin scroll collector for this,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> C2's Y-Manifold is a good simple solution to the turbo mounting, but it didn't exactly fit easily...
> It didn't want to go onto the OE manifolds very easy, actually had to pry it apart a bit to get it to slide on and even then it was tough...
> I really wish there was a Tubular top mount manifold available that makes the turbo sit in the same spot, that way C2's downpipes can be used since the turbo would be right there
> Pics for reference of what it looks like and where the turbo sits


TUrbo placement of that manifold adaptor sucks mounting the turbo on it blowes they no longer use it..


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Salsa GTI said:


> TUrbo placement of that manifold adaptor sucks mounting the turbo on it blowes they no longer use it..


I'm aware of that, but it's really not hard to mount it at all if you have the proper equipment, which i do have...so i didn't experience the difficulties others might have.

+ FWIW it flows better than a log mani.


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*looks good i thinking variety is king of course*

as for c2 manifold i have seen r32 one crack several times. i believe their new kits are based off of the pag parts cast manifold


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

interested in this 12v vr6 kit.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

2doorV6 said:


> as for c2 manifold i have seen r32 one crack several times. i believe their new kits are based off of the pag parts cast manifold


 Correct...and correct:thumbup:


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> I'm aware of that, but it's really not hard to mount it at all if you have the proper equipment, which i do have...so i didn't experience the difficulties others might have.
> 
> + FWIW it flows better than a log mani.


 Sure it flows better... but most R32 turbo cars Owners just have it to say ...(I HAS A TURBO R32.: )...placement sucks......access sucks....proper equipment has nothing to do with it...and crack ......it does.... 

Believe it or not...........I've worked on more of these than most


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

if you want one for a VR, go to a machine shop with a head or gasket and say

"make me this flange in 1/2" stainless."


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

maybe ill start making these


----------

